# Agility!



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

(Equine style...) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqVLY8YfbEo&NR=1


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

That horse is having SO much fun.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Aww!! He does look like he's enjoying himself! 

I love all of the homemade equipment


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Aww, I needs me a happy horse


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

GoldenSail said:


> Aww, I needs me a happy horse


 
Amazing in itself, but even more so that it is a MARE!

I love that she really does appear to be enjoying herself. the entire exercise, as anyone into horses would agree, I'm sure, is about trust. 
I also imagine that this does a LOT for flexbility in a horse that might be doing dressage, or other sport horse activities. She appears to be very fluid...


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Love it! The tunnel was great.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Amazing in itself, but even more so that it is a MARE!


Sorry - I don't know a whole lot about horses. What about her being a mare makes it more impressive?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Really nice and it took a lot of training. The course took a lot of work too! I'd love to have some of those to work with, but am probably too lazy to build them.

Mares can be a little more pushy and harder to work with than geldings, but once you get a bond with them they will do anything for you. My gelding is much easier to work with and questions me less, but I blame that on lack of training with my mare rather than her "femaleness".


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> Really nice and it took a lot of training. The course took a lot of work too! I'd love to have some of those to work with, but am probably too lazy to build them.
> 
> Mares can be a little more pushy and harder to work with than geldings, but once you get a bond with them they will do anything for you. My gelding is much easier to work with and questions me less, but I blame that on lack of training with my mare rather than her "femaleness".


Don't get me wrong, I've loved the mares that I have owned. But I've found my geldings to be more steady and solid, and much les "moody".


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Don't get me wrong, I've loved the mares that I have owned. But I've found my geldings to be more steady and solid, and much les "moody".


I had a mare and worked with a bunch for other people. I never knew which version I'd have that day. She'd give me 10% or 99%. The boys seem to give you 85% every time you take them out - stallion or gelding. Not unlike the canine species.
Erica


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

That was great! She was having a great time and I laughed out loud when she started kicking and showing her excitement. I envy those of you who have horses. They're beautiful, wonderful creatures.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I love this! She looks like she's having fun and enjoying herself - look at that playful buck! And I love how healthy she looks! I can't even fathom the training that would go into this. The closest thing I got was getting my large pony to follow me with no lead rope when I went jogging - if I jumped over a little log he'd jump over it too.

I'm not a fan of mares at all. I've never really been able to click with them. I can ride them, win some decent ribbons on them, enjoy them, but just never have that total bond like I can with a gelding. In my life mares have been best for producing colts that I can then geld. I wish I could have more of that bond with them, because there are some incredible ones out there. Thank God for Depo!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

PG, thanks for posting that video. I loved the bond, the equipment (especially the tunnel), but most of all, her sheer pleasure in the doing of the exercises.


----------

